# Willow Eddies



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone know if Willow Eddie's near Topsey, La is still open or if it's gonna be open this Saturday? We want to make a ride there but can't get anyone to answer the phone to find out if they're still in business.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

From what I was told its closed down due to some family issues


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> From what I was told its closed down due to some family issues
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


Thanks for the heads up. Does anyone know if this is true? If it is, guess we'll head to Sabine


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wanna go to willow eddies bad!!!!!!! But our next rides Sabine 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

We went to Eddie's last summer and the the trails were all blocked by trees and other crap. It really sucked and we were pretty disappointed cuz we heard good things about it. Supposedly they kinda cleaned up a good bit and we wanted to give it another shot. But if nothing else, we'll ride Sabine again! I know its good there and the river is gonna be feeling good!


----------

